# Jenny , nfc pics please!!!!!!!! :-)



## Cats cats cats

C'mon , where are our pics of your beauties ?


----------



## jenny armour

sorry val i took some pictures of them when i first got them and have now got to find out how to download onto my laptop, but i have now filled up my memory stick.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Awwwwwww  Does your phone do email ? I usually email pics to myself :biggrin:


----------



## jenny armour

no its just an old basic one


----------



## Anca

we're also waiting for the 2 cute weggies :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour

well here goes. sorry if they are not too good, its hard to get pictures of these two when they are moving around most of the time


----------



## jenny armour

another few








this is troy he is so dinky but is full of fun









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cats cats cats

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

They're beautiful   How are they settling in ?


----------



## Anca

valeriewhiteside said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> They're beautiful   How are they settling in ?


Oh Val, I see they feel great, look at them how relaxed they are. Oooh, so so sweet. They're very beautiful. Bless'em.

Thanks Jenny for the pictures, great shots.


----------



## jenny armour

they are settling in really well. i think it helps having two together, but what timewasters watching them playing together.
everyone else is coming around to them, but the girls nellie and charley are staying out of the way


----------



## Anca

Now you've got some new pleasant work to do, stick them in the photo in the signature 
Ha ha, timewasters! No, never, they are sigh-removers


----------



## jenny armour

how do you do that, i didnt do my old signature lol


----------



## jenny armour

a so called friend of mine was dead against me having these babies, saying it was too much for me to have, and that the others will suffer.
when she saw them last week, she took one look at them and thought they looked no different to a moggy. mind they are norwegian moggies but at least i know where they come from and what they're parentage is and that they are healthy cats


----------



## PetloverJo

jenny armour said:


> a so called friend of mine was dead against me having these babies, saying it was too much for me to have, and that the others will suffer.
> when she saw them last week, she took one look at them and thought they looked no different to a moggy. mind they are norwegian moggies but at least i know where they come from and what they're parentage is and that they are healthy cats


Can see why you call her a so called friend, Silly moo


----------



## jenny armour

she obviously cant tell the difference


----------



## Cazzer

oh my gorgeous wegie babies you are so lucky!!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour

these taken about half an hour ago


----------



## Cats cats cats

Awwwwwwww bless them , so cute when they cuddle up together aren't they  I'm so pleased i got two as well


----------



## PetloverJo

so so cute


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> Awwwwwwww bless them , so cute when they cuddle up together aren't they  I'm so pleased i got two as well


they're such great fun, arent they val? at the moment i have harry oliver and jj playing with them, even they need eyes in the back of their head lol.
jack is staying out of it and the girls stay well out of it lol


----------



## Anca

They are splendid, I can't unstick myself from your thread, Jen :001_tt1::001_tt1:

As for such "well-wishers" as your so-called friend, "Father, forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing." (saying, in this case ) The world is full of them, unfortunately.

Enjoy your beautiful joyful team, it's all that matters the most and nobody needs to give you preaches on how and where from to choose. God, I'm angry on that "friend" :mad5: I hate people coming with their suggestions when they haven't been asked for.


----------



## Anca

jenny armour said:


> how do you do that, i didnt do my old signature lol


hmmm, I'm not a good explainer, and as you can see, I haven't managed to introduce a nice signature myself, soon I'll be on a holiday and hopefull have some more time to play. who did the signature for you?

and ...

PS. to my last message here, 'cause I haven't cooled down, well, why won't you invite your friend at cat shows when you go with the two beauties? Maybe she'd also like to bring along her cats?


----------



## jenny armour

Anca said:


> hmmm, I'm not a good explainer, and as you can see, I haven't managed to introduce a nice signature myself, soon I'll be on a holiday and hopefull have some more time to play. who did the signature for you?
> 
> and ...
> 
> PS. to my last message here, 'cause I haven't cooled down, well, why won't you invite your friend at cat shows when you go with the two beauties? Maybe she'd also like to bring along her cats?


the person who did my last signature was from a ragdoll forum a few years ago, and it is a bit out of date as five of my cats on there arent with me anymore.
this 'friend' doesnt do shows in fact no socialising at all. she was not at all happy about me getting these kittens as she feels i have enough. in fact i got oliver one of my raggies from someone who didnt want him last year and pixie and freddie fox who were neglected and i know she wasnt happy about that either, but because of the circumstances, she kept her mouth shut.
yet she is ok with my others, maybe because they were already here before i knew her.
i wonder if there is a little envy here, as she decided to adopt a rescue raggie in august and was really peeved because the raggie came with no pedigree papers
actually i'm rather tempted to show troy but at the moment i cant decide what colour he is likely to be


----------



## Anca

jenny armour said:


> the person who did my last signature was from a ragdoll forum a few years ago, and it is a bit out of date as five of my cats on there arent with me anymore.


So sorry to hear about the loss, that's the life rule, what can we do, I don't want to think of the moment when we'll say good-bye to our darlings 

I work my pictures in Photobucket, resizing, clarifying, adding text if I want to. I wonder how other pictures inserted in the signature are larger, mine are not accepted that large ... but I'll give it a try on my holidays again and then I'll tell how and what to do.


jenny armour said:


> she was not at all happy about me getting these kittens as she feels i have enough.


Do we ever have enough?  Maybe persons like her have enough.



jenny armour said:


> i wonder if there is a little envy here


Doh, you can bet that's what it is.



jenny armour said:


> actually i'm rather tempted to show troy but at the moment i cant decide what colour he is likely to be


I suppose when he is 6 months old, you'll know. Good luck, I am also tempted to see pictures of him in cat shows ... and the winner is ... :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour

when you find out how to do signatures anca can you let me know in layman terms ie idiot terms lol. there is a possibly troy could be a black smoke and white and he does have white roots and a white bum lol


----------



## colliemerles

_They are so beautiful, and i am so glad you got them both.xxx_


----------



## Anca

jenny armour said:


> when you find out how to do signatures anca can you let me know in layman terms ie idiot terms lol. there is a possibly troy could be a black smoke and white and he does have white roots and a white bum lol


sure, I know what you mean and don't worry, nobody was born already trained.

black smoke sounds interesting, I must be patient enough to wait and see 

they are both stunning anyway, I love their perfect white mask. as colliemerles says, it's great you got them both


----------



## Cats cats cats

two kittens are just amazing fun   I thought my rescue persian, mr fuzzy, had lots of energy until i got these two !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Mr Fuzzy worships them , he's with them all the time  I couldn't be more pleased with how it's worked out for me 

sorry, talking about myself here !


----------



## coral.

awwwww what beautiful pictures  i love love LOVE


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> two kittens are just amazing fun   I thought my rescue persian, mr fuzzy, had lots of energy until i got these two !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Mr Fuzzy worships them , he's with them all the time  I couldn't be more pleased with how it's worked out for me
> 
> sorry, talking about myself here !


dont worry about it, i know what you mean about how much energy they have. all my wegies have been like that, i thought it was because i had got used to raggies.
i dont how long it will be before i can see if troy is a smoke, but his mum started to show when she was 18 months old, but he definitely looks like he has white talc on his body.


----------

